# Credit Card Fraud Concerning My Mbna Visa A/c - Any Advice



## neonitrix (31 Mar 2010)

I noticed last night transactions valuing 1,900 odd euros showed pending on my online a/c statement.

I rang mbna straight away and informed them i didnt know these transactions which were: 6 euro with one company 1500 odd with another and 350 odd with another. they closed / barred my card and asked me to contact fraud devision this morning.

I contacted the fraud dept this morning and they said they will launch an investigation into the 1,900 odd transactions and if they are deemed to be fraudulent they will be removed from my account. I also went to the guards and reported the fradulent use of my account.

my question is: what happens next and how long does the process usually take, i know i didnt spend 1,900 odd euros, i still have the card in my posession and am really careful when it comes to statements etc so am unsure on how my details were got. my computer is secure and all virus / firewall software upto date.

should i do anything else or just sit back and wait.


any help appreciated 


regards


neonitrix


----------



## Towger (31 Mar 2010)

They send you out a form to fill. If the transactions used the card's PIN you will have to have an uphill battle, if not they should refund them.


----------



## neonitrix (31 Mar 2010)

Towger said:


> They send you out a form to fill. If the transactions used the card's PIN you will have to have an uphill battle, if not they should refund them.


 
ok the transactions wouldnt have used the credit card pin as they were online transactions. but am unsure how the cvv number requirement of ordering was gotten round. as i still have my card

tks

neonitrix


----------



## moneyhoney (31 Mar 2010)

neonitrix said:


> ok the transactions wouldnt have used the credit card pin as they were online transactions. but am unsure how the cvv number requirement of ordering was gotten round. as i still have my card
> 
> tks
> 
> neonitrix



There are a few ways - for example if you bought something online on a site or PC with poor security - if your PC has bad security your keystrokes could have been recorded.

Also they may have used sites that don't need the CVV no.

Once MBNA investigate they'll find out where the stuff was delivered to and that might tell you more.


----------



## mathepac (31 Mar 2010)

@*neonitrix,* you might want to amend the details and amounts of the disputed transactions as they may identify you.


----------



## neonitrix (31 Mar 2010)

mathepac said:


> @*neonitrix,* you might want to amend the details and amounts of the disputed transactions as they may identify you.


 

done - wasnt thinking tks - neo


----------



## rgfuller (1 Apr 2010)

Since they were pending transactions MBNA should just reject them with the retailer.

As they closed your account (to stop further transactions) - any outstanding valid balance will transfer to your new card/account. 

You should get a new card/account fairly quickly. 

Your online banking will show your old account as suspended or lost/stolen.

Although cloning and loss through fraudulent sites do happen Credit Card numbers also get brute force 'guessed' and are tested by fraudsters with a small transaction on a website which doesn't require the cvv number (which could also be guessed anyway). 

MBNA systems are usually pretty good at picking up this fraud trend and notifying you of the issue, so well done on noticing it yourself.


----------



## neonitrix (9 Apr 2010)

Update:

a number of days later i have still had no update - my online account access is gone and the account is marked suspended.

I have been told on the 31st that a fraud investigation will take place and i will be issued a new card/visa account.

I got a pin in the post yesterday regarding a new account number and rang customer service to see whats happening.

they seem to have transfered some of the fraud transactions onto the new account cancelled a genuine transaction (payment to a county council for a mortgage payement) i really dont understand where to go next, as am getting bit of run around. lost an online banking payment which was sent to old account on 30th prior to noticing the fraud.

customer services say my balance is 1,750 odd euro when it should only be 240 euro. and neither fraud dept or customer service dept are listening to me when i say im worried at the cancelled genuine transaction and the fact fraudelant transactions are sitting on my new account 9 days after reporting them.

any ideas

Neonitrix


----------

